# Sebastien Flute EVO



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

A while back in a fit of mid-life-crisis we made a huge number of changes. Where we live, how many kids don't live with us anymore, replaced worn vehicles, and basically hit the reset button on life. One of the changes I made was selling my riser, which I had never really sync-ed with very well. I almost went back to my old Cartel Midas, which I still enjoy, but is used by my daughter on occasion.

Here's what I got: the Sebastien Flute EVO (EVO Riser – SebastienFluteArcheryProducts)

I know. It's not high-end. It doesn't say Hoyt or Win & Win. My goal here is to be a little more sensible about my archery equipment, to be more reflective of my dedication and skill level. It just doesn't make sense for me to drop the big bucks on gear. This riser just seemed to hit a sweet spot for features, construction, and mass for me.

The riser arrived yesterday, and here's what it looks like in person:









My initial impressions, having not shot it yet:

It's just about the perfect mass weight for my liking. It is a machined riser, 6061 aluminum. The fittings are all seemingly high quality, and the instructions in the box are much better than average. (My favorite part in the instructions is the part where it might explosively disassemble if you have too few threads engaged on the limb bolts.) With limbs and a string on it, my starting brace height was nearly spot on where I was hoping without any adding or removing twists - this string was used with these limbs before. Quickly checking limb alignment with Beiter limb gauges, it initially appears to show not needing any limb alignment. The grip looks and feels exactly what I remember the SF Forged Plus grip feeling like, although it'd be silly to trust that memory completely. I'll just say that for a stock grip it feels very nice and shaped in such a way that you could actually shoot with it. As for manufacturing quality, it's very good. Not perfect, but very good. There are no sharp edges left to snag your fingers on, and all edges/corners are rounded or chamfered. There are a few very minor tool marks here and there, but nothing objectionable at all. The finish is matte anodized. It comes with a pretty OK, very protective padded riser sleeve/bag. I really like the clicker plate mount - it doesn't want to rotate around the mounting screw due to its shape. I like that. The limb bolts seem thinner than other risers I've had. I don't think there's remotely a problem there, but they are thinner than I'm used to seeing. The limb alignment bolts are nice, solid-sized hex head screws that use a wrench that won't strip if you look at it sideways. That's a nice touch. For those that are curious, it is not made by Win & Win. It's made by GK Archery in Korea.

Overall, it fits my parameters so far very well. It's going to be interesting to find out what it shoots like after I have it set up properly.

I'll have to get a more high-quality photo all assembled. Stay tuned for updates.

-Kent W


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice looking....I've looked at them more than a few times lately.....waiting for your updates


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

I still shoot my ol SF riser and like the bow. I have moved on to Win and win now but nothing wrong with the SF, still part of my shoots. Looks like a nice riser and interesting asymetry between the upper and lower riser- wonder what the engineering reason is for that??


----------



## lexel_martin (Sep 18, 2017)

Looking forward to your updates as well.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

woof156 said:


> ... interesting asymetry between the upper and lower riser- wonder what the engineering reason is for that??


I've been trying to deduce that myself, but I think it may be something simple, like getting the clicker mount screw hole out a bit to keep the clicker more perpendicular to the arrow. Plus, they seem to have a "Stealth fighter" kind of aesthetic going on, which is helped by the angular shape. I have not tested to see if it's less visible to radar.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I treating looking riser for sure. Reminds me a lot of the Akusta Tenbris. Looking forward to hearing your updates as your shoot it.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Crunch said:


> ... Reminds me a lot of the Akusta Tenbris. Looking forward to hearing your updates as your shoot it.


I thought that as well. They are a little different here and there but the overall shape is similar. The manufacturer is different. The grip on the Tenbris sits in a milled-in pocket. The Tenbris has much smaller limb alignment screws (a pet peeve of mine). The grip on the Tenbris is wood. The limb pocket area is much different on the EVO - it's more substantial. And, the clicker hits a threaded rod on the Tenbris instead of a plate. I'm sure there are more differences too, but I don't have a Tenbris in person to compare. I considered the Tenbris, but liked the SF riser better, at least in photos.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Are you planning on shooting it Barebow or Olympic? I was wondering how you found the balance to be ?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

A small update:

I had some time to do some more in-depth initial setup. 

All of the limb bolts and limb alignment bolts are 5mm screws. SF supplies you with two 5m wrenches so you can do these adjustments. The limb tiller bolts have a collet type locking screw on the back as is typical, and you have to use both wrenches simultaneously to loosen or tighten the locking screw. The limb tiller bolts were almost all the way in from the factory.

The limb alignment bolts are also 5mm head screws and do not have a locking screw/cap - you just adjust away. 

I found that out of the box, my tiller was -3/16". I have now adjusted it to a rough starting point of +1/8" tiller following Jake Kaminsky's tuning videos. Alignment initially appeared good, provided you ignore the stabilizer. However, using a camera on a tripod and sighting down a known-straight stabilizer I discovered that both limbs were off to the left by a small, equal amount. It was quite easy to get aligned. In fact, a lot easier than other bows I've tried to align. I was able to get it dead-on with very little effort.

The limbs sit pretty much dead in the middle of the pocket now, so perhaps the adjustment screws were equally offset a bit at the factory.

So, big surprise: a brand new bow needed brand new bow setup. Try to conceal your shock.

-Kent W.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Another photo, this time with all the gadgets attached. The angle of view is a little weird feeling, but you should be able to see the machining and the surface finish.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Another quick update. I am a fan of Jager grips and have been looking into getting one. I thought there was a small chance that the grip pattern is the same as previous Win&Win-made SF risers. It is not. Confirmed by Sebastien Flute himself. Because GK is making the risers, the grips are different. So, until Paul can work one out for the new risers, stock grips and plumber's epoxy putty will have to do.


----------



## styks n stryngs (Jan 6, 2015)

I've honestly never considered getting a Jager, $5 of epoxy putty does essentially a better job for me anyways.


----------



## chang (Sep 16, 2008)

styks n stryngs said:


> I've honestly never considered getting a Jager,....


I prefer Loesch grip. Jagers' that I tried on Hoyt and PSE risers had never worked for me


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

styks n stryngs said:


> I've honestly never considered getting a Jager, $5 of epoxy putty does essentially a better job for me anyways.





chang said:


> I prefer Loesch grip. Jagers' that I tried on Hoyt and PSE risers had never worked for me


To each their own, guys. I've had great luck with Jager grips in the past and poor success with epoxy putty. So, I'm going to stick with what I've liked before, just as you should also. I may try putty again, but if Jager can make one for me in the shape I have grown fond of, I'll probably be going that direction.


----------



## styks n stryngs (Jan 6, 2015)

williamskg6 said:


> To each their own, guys. I've had great luck with Jager grips in the past and poor success with epoxy putty. So, I'm going to stick with what I've liked before, just as you should also. I may try putty again, but if Jager can make one for me in the shape I have grown fond of, I'll probably be going that direction.


Oh, yeah, I'm not trying to influence your decision at all, just thinking out loud pretty much.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

Which thread size did they use for the clicker? 6-32A?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theboymundo (Oct 11, 2021)

williamskg6 said:


> A while back in a fit of mid-life-crisis we made a huge number of changes.  Where we live, how many kids don't live with us anymore, replaced worn vehicles, and basically hit the reset button on life. One of the changes I made was selling my riser, which I had never really sync-ed with very well. I almost went back to my old Cartel Midas, which I still enjoy, but is used by my daughter on occasion.
> 
> Here's what I got: the Sebastien Flute EVO (EVO Riser – SebastienFluteArcheryProducts)
> 
> ...





williamskg6 said:


> Another photo, this time with all the gadgets attached. The angle of view is a little weird feeling, but you should be able to see the machining and the surface finish.
> 
> View attachment 7457417


Hey,
This riser looks absolutely awesome and I think its a great choice. Well done. 
Sadly, Ive been waiting for this riser to come into my local store for the last 6 weeks and just been told there are now further delays for us in the UK. It's not boding well to be honest and whilst I really would like to have one, my archery has been on hold until it arrives. I don't have a spare bow now after a fail on a Kinetic riser so have been waiting on this. Being a lefty doesn't help either!

Your post has spurred me on to wait a little longer (maybe a few more weeks, so I hope its worth it !
Good luck with the archery and hope the riser set up is working out great.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> Which thread size did they use for the clicker? 6-32A?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes. A Beiter 6-32A is what I got and it fits perfectly.


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

theboymundo said:


> Hey,
> This riser looks absolutely awesome and I think its a great choice. Well done.
> Sadly, Ive been waiting for this riser to come into my local store for the last 6 weeks and just been told there are now further delays for us in the UK. It's not boding well to be honest and whilst I really would like to have one, my archery has been on hold until it arrives. I don't have a spare bow now after a fail on a Kinetic riser so have been waiting on this. Being a lefty doesn't help either!
> 
> ...


This is sucky news. I ordered one of these a month ago. I want to get shooting.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## piercearchery (Sep 21, 2021)

Hello, We are Pierce Archery, authorized dealer for GK Archery and we carry Sebastien Flute product in Texas United States. We have every Sebastien Flute product in our inventory now and can ship to any states in United States within a week. Please visit our website at www.piercearchery.com for more details and orders. Thank you, Pierce Archery


----------

